# XClio Windtunnel



## cly (Feb 20, 2010)

I just bought the XClio Windtunnel.  It works pretty well but it is supposed to have a front panel thermometer.  Has anyone had any experience with this case because the front panel thermometer does not work.  I actually can't tell if it is there, nothing is lit where it is supposed to be.  The front panel logo is lit up so power is getting to the front.  Do thermometers like this typically have a wire that needs to hook up somewhere on the motherboard?

Thanks


----------



## d3fct (Feb 20, 2010)

well i would assume there should be power supplied to it somehow, and it will most likely have a wire probe for temp sensor. you can leave it in the case for ambient air temp, or tape it to a harddrive or something like this. check your manual for wiring specs.


----------



## cly (Feb 20, 2010)

The manual makes no mention of it even though it is on the front of the box.  The manual actually blows and the support on their site blows too.  That's why I was looking for someone that may have had success with this case.  Thanks though


----------



## PC-Myths (Feb 20, 2010)

cly said:


> I just bought the XClio Windtunnel.  It works pretty well but it is supposed to have a front panel thermometer.  Has anyone had any experience with this case because the front panel thermometer does not work.  I actually can't tell if it is there, nothing is lit where it is supposed to be.  The front panel logo is lit up so power is getting to the front.  *Do thermometers like this typically have a wire that needs to hook up somewhere on the motherboard?*
> 
> Thanks



Yes that is correct, I've never had to deal with a case with a temperature gauge, however if I'm correct the wire/s what are needed to be fitted to the motherboard should be labelled, fairly basic too. maybe something like "T LED" could stand for Temperature LED, anyway's should be something like that locate the wire/s and these should fit to a jumper on your motherboard (usually for a fan), if your lucky the wire's you need might come as 2/3 pin jumper rather than individual jumper headers (all wire's split one by one.)


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Feb 20, 2010)

hi cly welcome to techpowerup 
in answer to your question yes there should be at least two wires not necessarily connected to your motherboard but to your powersupply (1 red 1 yellow and 2 blacks on the same strand) and 1 wire (2 strands) with a small sensor to measure temperature 
if i where you i'd take the front of your case (unless it's under warranty) and see if there's any sockets on the display, i'll post some of my temp guage when i find my camera


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Feb 20, 2010)

well here's what your temp sensor should look like






and here's what your power lead should look like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(this may vary depending on what voltage the unit uses)


:edit: i have found what appears to be the exact wires for your case 





it says 





> These next set of wires are fairly unique to the Xclio Wind Tunnel. The first one is for a thermal probe that has a digital display on the front panel. The next two are standard 4-pin Molex drive connectors for the temperature readout and an Xclio logo on the front panel vertical stripe I mentioned previously.


source


----------

